# Having Technical Issues....   "HELPPPPPPPPPPP"



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2015)

ok..  so my homepage isn't updating...  ether by live updates or manual updates...  hasn't been for a couple of three hrs ...  I started a thread a while ago (6 pm EST) about the MES 30 on sale at Cabelas...  It never did show up on my home page ... but If I go to threads started in my profile I can see it there and also see there has been replies to it...   If anybody has any ideas just PM me as my PM's seem to be working ..  or I'll keep checking "Threads Started" in my profile...


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2015)

You using the desktop or mobile platform?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2015)

sorry..  desktop...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2015)

just noticed.. I'm not showing up in the "Members online" box..  gonna log out and back in.. on a side not..  I have rebooted a couple of times to no avail ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2015)

still not showing...  hhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 13, 2015)

anybody ??


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2015)

Sometimes mine acts up on the desktop but it goes away quick.   Like 30 mins.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe Brian  will see this


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 13, 2015)

This was reported about 3 hrs ago


----------

